
Curated List of Online Courses on Marketing, Design and Self-Improvement - Cherepukhin
http://goround.me/streams/growth
======
ry_ry
Wouldn't the marketing and self-improvement classes negate each other?

~~~
RamshackleJ
The key to self-improvement is broadcasting to everyone that your a better
changed person. Better yet, don't change but just do a better job of
portraying yourself in a better light.

welcome to the hell of post-digital living

------
bruceb
Not curated but well organized listing of MOOCs, including marketing, design,
etc: [https://www.coursebuffet.com/areas](https://www.coursebuffet.com/areas)

------
ntumlin
There are a couple of things on this list that claim to be free, but when you
click through aren't. One example is the 10 Days to Better Design course that
is actually $10.

~~~
dang
Ok, we took "free" out of the title above.

------
johnchristopher
tldr:

> Marketing Courses Reduced To 5sec GIF's: Present your product like Steve
> Jobs!

~~~
Cherepukhin
[http://goround.me/events/37814](http://goround.me/events/37814)

